# glock full auto conversion



## grprecon (Apr 11, 2010)

is it possible to convert any glock to a select fire full auto

im aware that its illegal but i just would like to know if its possible,
not to actually convert a glock to full auto


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, AFAIK the conversion will fit any model Glock, but:



> A Glock conversion switch is a part designed and intended for use in converting a semiautomatic Glock pistol into a machinegun; therefore, it is a "machinegun" as defined in 26 U.S.C. 5845(b). Glock conversion devices are considered post-May 19, 1986 machineguns and may only be lawfully possessed by properly licensed Federal Firearms Licensees who have paid the appropriate Special Occupational Tax (SOT) required of those manufacturing, importing, or dealing in National Firearms Act (NFA) firearms.


 http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/firearms-technology.html#glock-conversion



grprecon said:


> im aware that its illegal ...


It's only illegal if you don't have the proper federal license.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

grprecon said:


> im aware that its illegal but i just would like to know if its possible,not to actually convert a glock to full auto


On a side note, "The discussion of any illegal activity is strictly prohibited. This is a no-tolerance issue. Members who are in violation of this rule will have their accounts closed upon the first infraction with no warnings given."

Since this topic isn't illegal, you're OK. But since you thought it was, best to think twice in the future if you think you're posting something about illegal activity.


----------

